# قواعد السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية في تقنية النانو تكنولوجي الحديثة.



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

*منقول للفائدة / من كتاب دليل الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية والعامة في*​ 

*{المنزل والطريق والعمل}.*​ 






*قواعد السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية في تقنية النانو**تكنولوجي **الحديثة.*​ 

*General safety rules **for Nanotechnology*​ 

*ان التطور التكنولوجي المعاصر يفاجئنا بين الحين والآخر بتطورات مذهلة في شتى مجالات الحياة العلمية والعملية واليومية والتقنية والرقمية ومن آخر تلك الأحداث هي تقنية النانو التي ما يزال الكثير من جوانبها يكتنفه الغموض الشديد المقصود وغير المقصود وبدأ الباحثين في هذا المجال يخوضون غمار التحدي ليصبح هذا التطور التكنولوجي المذهل والخطير مشاهداً ومطبقاً على أرض الواقع .ولأن الابتكارات التكنولوجية وغيرها دائماً لم ولن تكن خاليةً في يوم من الأيام من الجوانب الخطرة والسلبية والسلوكية والأخلاقية في جميع مجالاتها سواء في تبنيها أو إعدادها أو تشغيلها أو إنتاجها أو في استخدامها وتوزيعها واستهلاكها. وتطلق كلمة نانو باللغة الإنجليزية على كل ما هو ضئيل الحجم**دقيق الجسم**.*
*فالنانومتر يساوي واحد مليار من المتر ويساوي عشر مرات من قطر ذرة**الهيدروجين،مع العلم إن قطر شعرة الرأس العادية في المعدل يساوي 80000 نانومتر. وفي**هذا المقياس القواعد العادية للفيزياء والكيمياء لا تنطبقان على المادة. على سبيل**المثال: خصائص المواد مثل اللون والقوة والصلابة والتفاعل،كما إنه يوجد تفاوت كبير**بين** Nanoscale **وبين** The micro . **فمثلاَ** Carbon Nanotubes **أقوى 100 مرة من**الفولاذ ولكنه أيضاَ أخف بست مرات**.*
*تتلخص**فكرة استخدام تقنية النانو في إعادة ترتيب الذرات التي تتكون منها المواد في وضعها**الصحيح، وكلما تغير الترتيب الذري للمادة كلما تغير الناتج منها إلى حد كبير**. **وبمعنى آخر فإنه يتم تصنيع المنتجات المصنعة من الذرات، وتعتمد خصائص هذه المنتجات**على كيفية ترتيب هذه الذرات، فإذا قمنا بإعادة ترتيب الذرات في الفحم يمكننا الحصول**على الماس، أما إذا قمنا بإعادة ترتيب الذرات في الرمل وأضفنا بعض العناصر القليلة**يمكننا تصنيع رقائق الكمبيوتر. وإذا قمنا بإعادة ترتيب الذرات في الطين والماء**والهواء يمكننا الحصول على البطاطس**. **وما يعكف عليه العلم الآن أن يغير طريقة**الترتيب بناء على النانو، من مادة إلى أخرى، وبحل هذا اللغز فإن ما كان يحلم به**العلماء قبل قرون بتحويل المعادن الرخيصة إلى ذهب سيكون ممكنا، ولكن الواقع أن الذهب**سيفقد قيمته**!. *
*ومن هذا المنطلق العظيم لإيجابيات وسلبيات تقنية النانو**تكنولوجي**تبرز أهمية قواعد السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية والأخلاقية والسلوكية للقضاء على تلك المخاطر والسلبيات وما يترتب عليها من مضاعفات خطره وسلبية على الفرد والمجتمع وأخلاقياته وكذلك على الحيوانات والكائنات الحية الأخرى وعلى المواد و البيئة ومن أهم قواعد السلامة العامة والخاصة في مجال تكنولوجيا النانو الأتي: *
*1- **يجب تحديد مسار واضح وشفاف لهذه الثورة العلمية في مجال النانو**تكنولوجي.*
*2- **يجب تحديد مجالات محددة للمواد التي سوف يتم إدخال عملية تقنية النانو عليها.*
*3- **يجب توضيح مدى الخطورة المترتبة على هذه التقنية في كل المجالات والتخصصات ومراحل الإعداد التشغيل والاستهلاك حتى يتم إعداد أنظمة وخطط تكفل أمن الإنسان وسلامته وخصوصيته.*
*4- **يجب توضيح جميع السلبيات التي تشكله هذه النانو**تكنولوجي على الفرد والمجتمع وعلى جميع الكائنات الحية والبيئة حتى يتم إعداد أنظمة وخطط تكفل أمن الإنسان وسلامته وخصوصيته وكذل كل مايدور حوله. *
*5- **يجب عدم إهمال هذه التقنية من دون ضوابط أمنية وسلامة وقائية وتشغيلية وسلوكية وأخلاقية وتكون محددة وشفافة وملزمة.*
*6- **يجب أن لا تكون النانو**تكنولوجي بوابة للعبث ألا إنساني وألا أخلاقي بكيان الإنسان وخصوصيته والمخلوقات الحية الأخرى والمواد الصلية والمواد البديلة. *
*7- **يجب منع وبشدة تحويل أي مادة من شكلها الحالي الإيجابي والنفعي والسلمي إلى مادة أكثر خطورة وفتكاً على البشر أو على غيره من الكائنات الحية أو المنشئات والمكتسبات والمقاصد الأخرى.*
*8- **يجب تطبيق قواعد السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية على مختبرات ومعامل إنتاج تقنية النانو ومراقبة نسبة الغازات المنبعثة من جراء تحويل المواد إلى مواد أخرى وقياسها بنسب دقيقة على مرور الساعة أو اليوم أو أكثر من ذلك حسب اشتراطات السلامة المحددة.*
*9- **يجب أن تتكون لدى الفرد والمجتمع صورة واضحة عن جوانب هذه التقنية وما يترتب عليها من إيجابيات وسلبيات. *
*10- **يجب إصدار دليل لقواعد السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية والإرشادية لتعامل مع تقنية النانو.*
*11- **يجب توفير الخبرات المتخصصة في مجالات السلامة وتهيئة الجو المناسب والأجهزة والمعدات والملابس الوقائية المنسبة.*
*12- **يجب تداول ثقافة النانو و النانو**تكنولوجي عبر ثوابت الأمة وتوطينها باللغة العربية.*
*13- **يجب تحديد هيئة علمية وشرعية ووقائية يرجع لها في تقنية النانوالحديثة.*
*14- **يجب تبني خطط حديثة لقواعد السلامة في مجال تقنية وأبحاث النانو وخطط بدائل وإخلاء.*
*15- **يجب إعداد خطط متنوعة في جميع تخصصات النانو قابلة لتحويل والتطوير في كل زمان ومكان.*
*16- **يجب الإستفادة من جميع وسائل الإعلام بجميع تخصصاتها في إبراز تقنية النانو ووسائل السلامة والوقاية والحماية للجميع.*
*17- **يجب تبني وإدراج مفهوم وثقافة علم النانو في جميع مراحل التعليم ووسائل السلامة والوقاية من خطرة بصورة مبسطه وسهلة وتكون في متناول جميع المستويات.*
*18- **يجب في نقل وتعليم تقنية النانو أن نبتعد عن الألفاظ والتحويرات والمعاني الشاقة والمتكلف فيها في الرسائل التي توجه للمجتمع حتى لا يصبح المجتمع في تخوف من علم النانو. *​ 
*واقترح كما أقترحت سابقاً :إنشاء جمعية للسلامة الوطنية تهتم بجميع تخصصات السلامة التنظيمية والتشغيلية والاستهلاكية والوقائية، أسوةً بجمعية المهندسين السعوديين وتشرف عليها إحدى الوزارات أو مجلس الوزراء أو مجلس الشورى.*​ 

*وقفه: إن تشريعات وقواعد وأنظمة السلامة عامة معك أينما كنت فأهتم بها تهتم بك وتوفر لك ولكل ماحولك الجو الآمن والسليم والصحي دائماً وأبداً بإذن الله.فإلى تفعيل وتطبيق عملي ومنطقي لجميع مستويات السلامة التنظيمية والوقائية والإدارة العصرية المثالية في جميع مناحي حياتنا التعبدية والعلمية والعملية و الاجتماعية والعائلية والثقافية والبيئية.*​ 

*المؤلف*​ 

*محمد بن علي المطوع*​ 

*عضو الجمعية العربية للأمن الصناعي سابقاً*​ 

*حوالي 30عام من الخبرة في جميع تخصصات إدارة السلامة وأبحاثها.*​


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

مقال منقول للفائدة من جريدة الرياض 24/8/1430هـ عن أهمية تقنية النانوا الحديثة والمستقبلية.....​​​​​​العالم ينتظر اختراقات علمية كبيرة جداً في القريب العاجل​​دمج تقنية النانو مع أبحاث الخلايا الجذعية... مستقبل واعد تنتظره البشرية !!​​​
د. عمر بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ*
 الخلايا الجذعية (Stem Cells)هي خلايا موجودة في جميع الكائنات الحية متعددة الخلايا (Multi-cellular organisms)، لها القابلية في تجديد نفسها عن طريق الانشطار الخلوي الفتيلي (Mitotic cell division)، كما يمكنها التمايز إلى أنواع مختلفة من الخلايا والأنسجة المتخصصة، وهي تعتبر الخلايا الأولية في مراحل التطور الجيني المبكر. 
يوجد نوعان رئيسيان من الخلايا الجذعية، وهما الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية (Embryogenic stem cells)، موجودة هذه الخلايا في كتلة خلايا التخلق الأولية للأجنة المعروفة بالخلايا البرعمية أو (Embryoblast, Blastocytes)، والنوع الثاني هي الخلايا الجذعية البالغة(Adult stem cells) وهي خلايا موجودة في الأنسجة البالغة والمتخلقة. 
الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية (Embryogenic stem cells) هي التي يمكنها التطور إلى خلايا متخصصة ومن ثم إلى أنسجة متخصصة مختلفة (Pluripotent stem cell). 
أما الخلايا الجذعية البالغة (Adult stem cells) بالإضافة إلى نوع آخر من الخلايا أكثر تخصصا وتمايزا نحو أنسجة معينة تسمى الخلايا السلفية أو (Progenitor cells)، فهما تستخدمان من قبل الكائن الحي في عملية إصلاح الخلايا المصابة أو التالفة، كما أن لهما أهمية كبيرة في المحافظة على الوظائف الحيوية للأنسجة المتجددة مثل النسيج الدموي والجهاز الهضمي والجلد. 
ازدهرت أبحاث الخلايا الجذعية، بعد تجربة العالمين الكنديين (Ernest A McCulloch and James E Till) وذلك في عام 1960عندما قام العالمان بحقن فئران معالجة إشعاعيا بخلايا النخاع الشوكي مما أدى إلى ظهور عقيدات في طحال الفئران، كانت هذه العقيدات مكونة من خلايا سموها مستعمرات الطحال (Spleen colonies) واعتقدوا أنها خلايا جذعية لقدرة هذه الخلايا على تجديد نفسها. 
وفي عام 1998 تم عزل أول خلية جذعية جنينية(Embryogenic stem cells) مخبرياً، مما أدى إلى تفاؤل العلماء والمرضى على حد سواء في إمكانية التوصل إلى علاج لأمراض قد تكون مستعصية واستبدال الأنسجة التالفة بأخرى صحيحة، وكانت الخلايا الجذعية المعزولة متعددة القدرات (Pluripotent) أي تستطيع التمايز لأي نوع من الأنسجة، لكن ظهرت على السطح معضلة أخلاقية وشرعية كبيرة، فإذا أردنا عزل هذا النوع من الخلايا سيؤدي ذلك إلى موت الأجنة البشرية المستخرجة منها هذه الخلايا، لذلك قام بروفسور (Yamanaka) من جامعة كويوتو في اليابان بمحاولة تجاوز هذا الجانب الأخلاقي، “فإذا كان بالإمكان المساعدة في إنتاج خلايا جذعية متعددة القدرات (Pluripotent) دون استخدام أجنة بشرية سيكون ذلك مثاليا” (Yamanaka). ​
مستقبل واعد تنتظره البشرية​​
وفي عام 2006 نجح في استخدام فيروس كوسيلة نقل لإدخال أربع جينات في خلية لجلد فأر، مما أدى إلى بدء تحول هذه الخلية إلى خلية بدائية يمكنها التمايز إلى أي نوع من أنواع خلايا الجسم سميت الخلايا الجذعية المستحثة متعددة القدرات (Induced Pluripotent Stem)، وبعد عام من هذا الانجاز قام باستخدام خلايا جلد الإنسان، ثم ظهرت على السطح معضلة أخرى وهي أن الفيروس نظريا قد يؤدي إلى انتشاره ومضاعفته لنفسه أثناء الانشطار الخلوي وبالتالي انتشار الأمراض، كما أن الجين المستخدم في الفيروس قد يندمج في المورث أو الحمض النووي للخلية أو البنية التركيبية للخلية بشكل دائم مما قد يؤدي إلى ظهور أورام سرطانية مختلفة أو قد يؤدي هذا الاندماج إلى تعطيل عمل بعض المورثات الجينية في الخلية، فكان لابد من ابتكار طريقة للتخلص من الناقل الفيروسي، وهذا ما فعلة بروفسور (Yamanaka) حين استخدم البلازميد (Plasmid) كناقل، والبلازميد هو عبارة عن حمض نووي DNA خارج منظومة الكروموسومات يمكنه الانسحاب تلقائيا ومضاعفة نفسه دون الحاجة للحمض النووي للكروموسومات الصبغية، كما يمكنه الاندماج ثم الانسحاب تلقائيا أثناء عملية الانقسام، ويوجد بشكل كبير في البكتيريا أو الكائنات الحية الايوكاريوتية (Eukaryotic organisms). ​
العالم ينتظر اختراقات علمية كبيرة​​
لكن هذه الطريقة تتطلب إدخالاً متكرراً لبلازميد يحمل مورثاً واحداً في كل مرة، فكانت عملية مرهقة جدا ولم تنجح إلا في خلايا الفئران، أما الآن وفي خطوة مسبوقة قام العالم الأمريكي (J. Thomson) وزملاؤه باستخدام بلازميد من فيروس (EBV)، وإدخال سبعة مورثات جينية مُبرمِجة بالإضافة إلى مورث جيني آخر ضد التسرطن (SV40 large –T gene) دفعة واحدة في خلايا الارومات الليفية (Fibroblast)، كانت قد أخذت من جلد القلفة لطفل آدمي حديث الولادة، أدى ذلك إلى ظهور خلايا جذعية مستحثة متعددة القدرات (Induced Pluripotent Stem) أمكنها الانقسام المتكرر وفقدانها تدريجيا للبلازميد الناقل فقط، دون فقدان المورثات المدخلة، أي تجاور معضلة الاندماج والتسرطن، كما أبقت على خاصية تعدد القدرات (Pluripotency)، وأمكنها العيش والانشطار في المختبر لأكثر من 6 أشهر، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة أكثر سهولة بالمقارنة مع أخذ خلايا جذعية جنينية، فأي مختبر لديه معدات أولية يمكنه القيام بها، كما أنها تعطي فرصة مراقبة هذه الخلايا المستحثة مخبرياً، والآن توجد طرق أخرى لإدخال المورثات الجينية للخلايا مثل استخدام الترانسبوزون أو ما يعرف ب (Transposon-mediated delivery system)، ويعتقد العلماء أن مزيدا من الطرق قد تبتكر قريبا وقد يستخدم عدد اقل من الجينات لإنشاء خلايا جذعية مستحثة متعددة القدرات (Induced Pluripotent Stem)، وإذا تبين أن هذه الخلايا المستحثة مطابقة تماما للخلايا الجذعية الجنينية، فسوف تكون هذه هي نقطة البداية لاكتشافات كبيرة في القريب العاجل، ويكون العلم قد تفادى الحواجز الأخلاقية والدينية، وحتى الآن النتائج في هذا الصدد تعتبر مبشرة جداً، فقد تمكن علماء أمريكيون من اكتشاف طريقة لمكافحة الأنيميا المنجلية (Sickle cell anaemia) بواسطة استخدام هذه الخلايا المستحثة من خلايا الارومات الليفية (Fibroblast) من جلد الإنسان. ​
حتى الآن النتائج في هذا الصدد تعتبر مبشرة جداً​​
تقنية النانو 
والآن مع التقدم في تقنية النانو وهي- تقنية التحكم التام والدقيق بجزيئات بحجم النانوميتر لإنتاج مواد معينة من خلال التحكم في تفاعل الجزيئات الداخلة في التفاعل وتوجيه هذه الجزيئات ووضع الذرات أثناء التفاعل في مكانها الصحيح أو المناسب-، فان بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن الدمج ومزاوجة علم تقنية النانو مع أبحاث الخلايا الجذعيه، سوف يساعد العلماء وبشكل كبير في فهم كيفية توجيه الخلايا الجذعيه والتحكم في مصيرها لصنع أنسجة بشرية مما قد يؤدي إلى اكتشاف طرق للتشخيص والوقاية ولعلاج أمراض البشرية ككل، وبالفعل كانت هناك محاولات عديدة في هذا المجال، ومثال ذلك ما قام به علماء في جامعة (Northwestern) الأمريكية، حين قاموا بدمج مركبين عن طريق تقنية النانو (amphiphiles+hyaluronic acid) مما أدى إلى صنع مركب (Biopolymer)، موجود أصلا في مفاصل وغضاريف الإنسان، وكان هذا المركب على شكل تكيس يمكنه تجميع نفسه على شكل غشاء إذا حقن في مفصل الإنسان، بعد ذلك تم حقن الخلايا الجذعيه داخل هذا التكيس الذي استخدم كناقل للخلايا الجذعية أدخلت الخلايا الجذعية بواسطته إلى مفاصل مصابة لأحد المرضى وكانت النتائج مبشرة. 
فبحول الله تكون البشرية موعودة باختراقات علمية كبيرة جداً في القريب العاجل بالرغم من أن كثيراً من العقبات قد تطرأ، لكن وكما هو معلوم أن لا حدود في العلم، وان للعلماء ارث الأنبياء في هذه الأرض. 
* استشاري أمراض جلدية وحساسية 
كلية الطب والمستشفيات الجامعية - جامعة الملك سعود​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (22 أغسطس 2009)

بعد اذنك عاوزين ملفات تشرح اكثر عن النانو تكنولوجي


----------

